# Pure GSD or GSD mix?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*Zelda is very talkative*. She barks, whines, rooooo's a lot for attention, because she needs something (food, exercise, water, potty time, etc.) or when she plays (very vocal when she plays with a dog). As well has howls and groans sometimes. 
*Apparently, according to my sister, she must be part Akkita or perhaps Chow or something.. Because she simply is not a pure GSD? Do you guys see this? I have no proof on paper that she is purebred GSD. I got her at 4.5 months from a lady, the lady said her parents were large GSD's. *
Zelda does talk alot, *she has a short muzzle, she is decently small for GSD she is almost 8 months and weights about 50 pounds*. So she could be a mix, i dont see anything else in her and really i coudlnt care less if she was a mix of everything. I love her for her personality, intelligence and lovingness. 
I just feel vexed that my sisters friend and her just want her to be anything but a pure GSD, and will constantly try to point things out that would make her potentionaly not a GSD- for whatever reason!

*The first couple pictures are of her as a younger pup (When she wasnt in my care, this was from her previous home) The next couple pictures of her a couple days before i got her. And the others are from her in my care.*


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Perhaps it's just my ipad but the pics are not showing.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*these are the more recent ones.

Thanks guys!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Perhaps it's just my ipad but the pics are not showing.


hmm i might have to upload them again!


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't see then either. Of course I'm on an iPhone, but I can normally see pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm on a tablet, powered by Android, and can't see them lol.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Sorry! I will attatch them, maybe that will work instead.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

And just a few more


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I see your pretty girl now and she is a GSD!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In a couple of the pictures I thought of maybe collie, but most of them I see a pure bred GSD. German Shepherds are very vocal...I have two of them and they don't ever shut up.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Her muzzle does look a bit short, but she doesn't look mixed to me really lol.

I have never had a quiet shepherd. Koda moans and groans about everything.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's a beauty! Looks like a long coated blanket back.

German Shepherds are very vocal. I think your sister needs to look at some pictures of Akita's and Chow's. LOL No way are they in that genetic make up!


----------



## kgulbranso (Dec 25, 2004)

*Your girl is a gorgeous pb German Shepherd.*


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies and compliments on Zelda! 

I will have to share these replies with my sister, thanks!


----------



## phills61 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have an 11 month old male, "Henry". He seems to have a shorter snout than most. the problem is I have had many people ask me what he is "crossed" with. I got him from our nearest german shepherd rescue centrte, who assure me categorically that he is a "purebred" german shepherd. How can i definitely be sure though. He is gorgeous and i would never let him go, but it is becoming very annoying. thanks, phill
p.s. how do i put a photo of Henry on here. thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

phills61 said:


> Hello everyone. I have an 11 month old male, "Henry". He seems to have a shorter snout than most. the problem is I have had many people ask me what he is "crossed" with. I got him from our nearest german shepherd rescue centrte, who assure me categorically that he is a "purebred" german shepherd. How can i definitely be sure though. He is gorgeous and i would never let him go, but it is becoming very annoying. thanks, phill
> p.s. how do i put a photo of Henry on here. thanks


 
it would be better if you started your own thread. Would get more attention that way.


----------

